# Home barista course in Hampshire/Dorset?



## LolBrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know a good one day barista course for the home enthusiast in the Hampshire / Dorset area?


----------



## Lloyd (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm also from Bransgore and would be interested in some barista training. Please let me know if you get any useful feedback.

Regards

Lloyd


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Why not contact Glenn and see if that distance is do-able.

Ian


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffeechap might be worth a shout too


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

Winchester coffee school.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

If you were willing to come up to Bath I could put something bespoke together for you.

JP


----------



## LolBrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi there Lloyd. We were in Boston Tea Party, Ringwood on Friday - the guy there said that they were hoping to arrange some evening sessions. He's taken my e-mail address, if I hear anything, will pass on.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

LolBrow said:


> Hi there Lloyd. We were in Boston Tea Party, Ringwood on Friday - the guy there said that they were hoping to arrange some evening sessions. He's taken my e-mail address, if I hear anything, will pass on.


Will you pass it on via this thread?


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

LolBrow said:


> Does anyone know a good one day barista course for the home enthusiast in the Hampshire / Dorset area?


I enjoyed Mark's course at Winchester Coffee School. Time goes very quick though, it's only two hours for the Home Barista course. It used only to be on the last Saturday of the month but I see they are held more frequently now.


----------



## LolBrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for that. Would 4 hours midweek sometime suit you perhaps?


----------

